# Need advice for getting a battery grip for the 60D



## omar (May 9, 2013)

I've recently invested in buying a 60D
I need to get a battery grip

I was going to buy one from eBay for £25
My friend suggested I wouldn't be happy if the cheap grip became faulty and damaged the camera!

So... what should I go for?
There's only one branded (non Canon) that I have seen
Not a brand that I know, but sold in well known retailers

Thanks


Omar


----------



## Menace (May 9, 2013)

I'd be happy to buy a branded grip from a well known retailer. Take your camera to the shop (if possible) and try before you buy.


----------



## omar (May 10, 2013)

Menace said:


> I'd be happy to buy a branded grip from a well known retailer. Take your camera to the shop (if possible) and try before you buy.


u mean non canon?
i'd be happy to pay £25 from ebay to be honest
the same model on amazon costs £28 but has more than a 100 reviews with 4.5 stars out of 5 feedback
hmm...


----------



## Menace (May 10, 2013)

omar said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be happy to buy a branded grip from a well known retailer. Take your camera to the shop (if possible) and try before you buy.
> ...



4.5 stars out of 5 is pretty good


----------



## Marsu42 (May 10, 2013)

omar said:


> I was going to buy one from eBay for £25 My friend suggested I wouldn't be happy if the cheap grip became faulty and damaged the camera!



Nowadays Meike grips seem to be fine and sturdy from everything I've read (I considered one for my 60d, but then decided against the added bulk).

The one problem is cheap battery grips are ... well, cheap, meaning due to wiring problems some have a tendency to just fail after some time - so don't shoot anything critical like a wedding with them. But considering the large price difference the Canon original price seems a bit strange for an older and cheaper camera like the 60d, so I'd rather buy 2 3rd party grips and still save a lot.


----------



## dstppy (May 10, 2013)

28 lbs for a battery grip? Man those things are heavy!

Get one from the US, they're only like 2 pounds here

;D


----------



## mws (May 10, 2013)

I have a Vello brand for my 50D, and have been meaning to order one for my 5D for awhile now. 

The quality on it is top notch, in my opinion no difference from the Canon branded one.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754629-REG/Vello_BG_C6_BG_C6_Battery_Grip_for.html


----------



## omar (May 10, 2013)

vello seems to only be available in the USA

if any of u guys are coming to the UK, can u bring me one? i'll pick u up at the airport
(joke)


----------



## 7enderbender (May 10, 2013)

omar said:


> I've recently invested in buying a 60D
> I need to get a battery grip
> 
> I was going to buy one from eBay for £25
> ...




I'd suggest going with the original Canon. From all I've seen so far what's available for my 5DII the Canon grip is still better than aftermarket. Not that it's a 100% perfect fit but at least the electronics are exact specs and the materials used are the same as on the camera (including buttons etc).

Yes, I understand they are a bit overpriced perhaps but then again this may otherwise be saving money in the wrong place.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 10, 2013)

I've had good experience's with Zeikos and Pixel grips on Rebels and a 7D.


----------



## marv_b (May 10, 2013)

Hi Omar
I had one the ebay specials on my old 60d for 16 months, with absolutely no problems.
I had one on my even older 500d, that was for 2 years,
I sold it and the 500d no problems, and non for the new owner either ( a friend).
I have a 7d now with a battery grip from ebay - no problems thus far ! (fingers crossed).


----------



## Drum (May 10, 2013)

I got an after market on Ebay, I have had no problems with compatibility or reliability and rarely take it off the camera. I got it with 4 extra batteries (non canon) and I can use the camera menu to see the battery status. You get what pay for but you may be happy with what you get


----------



## RomainF (May 10, 2013)

I've had the Phottix one for nearly a year and a half . I've shot about 70.000 times (press photographer) with it.
I've paid it approximately 75$ (when the Canon could be found circa200$ at this time). And well...it's cheaper, really cheaper than the genuine Canon and...you know it when you hold it in your hands. 

70.000 shots after, all the writings (AF-ON ; * ; AF selector) have disappeared and the "leatherette" grinds all around the corners. It starts to come off the grip where i usually put my index finger. 
But the worse is that the trigger dies a bit more avery day. It's becoming harder and harder to work with the grip cause i have to press it real strong to shoot. 

Well. Just my 2 cents. 
It really depends on what you're gonna do with your camera. If you don't shoot a lot, mainly your family and landscapes, it's gonna be fine for shure. But if you use it ardently, with a quite violent background, get the Canon one.


----------

